

The Army goes Android - minecraftman
http://www.zdnet.com/blog/open-source/the-army-goes-android/10061?tag=content;feature-roto

======
e03179
The US ARMY and Apple have been in talks for years and it is clear that Apple
isn't desperate enough for the ARMY's biz. That is, Apple doesn't want to bend
enough to satisfy DoD security requirements for both mobile and desktop
devices. The ARMY has had a big fat check with Apple's name on it for years.

~~~
rdl
Most of the DIACAP, etc. requirements are either reasonable or purely policy
enforcement. It seems like it should be possible to implement most of the
policy restrictions using Apple OSX Server or another management platform,
rather than lots of UI/UX changes on the clients.

------
blubex
Makes sense to me. They want to secure it and they need to stick with a tried-
and-true platform. What's the point of upgrading if there's nothing wrong with
2.2? Only consumers need the new feautures, in my opinion.

~~~
InclinedPlane
There are some significant performance improvements with later versions that
would be worth having (better GC, for example).

